# iMac G5 arrivé!



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

la bête est  arrivé ce matin, carton légèrement troué sur un angle, mais apparemment pas de blême...
C'est bien ce que j'ai commandé qui est là...
Donc un iMac 20' 2Ghz Tiger 1Go 250Go Airport Bluetooth clavier+souris SSF

J'ai acheté cette machine car j'en bave depuis le mois de septembre où j'ai bien failli me jeter dessus devant ma belle-mère qui m'a regardé alors d'un air bizarre.
A ce moment là,je me suis ravisé en pensant que "Tiger" aller sortir dans "quelques temps"  et j'ai ravalé ma bave pour montrer tout mon self control!
Quand Tiger a été annoncé pour le 29 avril, ThinkSecret a lancé l'idée de la revB des iMac G5, donc attente supplémentaire pour avoir peut-être 512 Mo de ram de série, donc nécessairement une petite économie pour avoir 1Go.

Quelle surprise ce fameux 3 mai! Airport de série, Bluetooth aussi, 512Mo comme prévue, 100¤ de baisse sur le tarif public!!! Donc un total de 400¤ d'économie sur la config de mes rêves.

Je pète les plombs, explose la carte bancaire et voilà....
Je l'utiliserai pour les communications, les photos, vidéos, la compta de ma société, la musique, etc.

Tout d'abord, IL EST BEAU COMME UN CAMION, (plus beau que celui de la FNAC...), on entend le ventilateur, il est donc moins silencieux que mon G3 (avec nouveau DD, évidemment!), mais je pense que je vais m'y habituer sans trop de problème.
Le son des HPs semble un peu moins puissant que le G3, l'orientation vers le bas doit jouer et je pense que ce ne sont plus des Harmans.
L'écran est fabuleux, attention au bout de quelques heures on descend la luminosité au maximum.

INSTALLATION
J'ai fait trois partitions sur le DD, une pour Tiger, une pour les fichiers multimédia, une pour décharger les films du camescope ou les DVD pour les travailler sous iMovie. Je n'aime pas mélanger gros fichiers finis avec petits fichiers sans cesse en mouvement.... Non, vraiment j'aime pas...
Pour la récup des données de mon G3, j'ai du improviser un peu, car je n'ai pas réfléchi avant.... Mettre le G3 à gauche du G5 semble être une très bonne idée avant de lancer toutes les procédures et de mettre en marche, car j'ai l'impression que les câble FW habituels ne sont pas très long...
Je me suis servi d'un SilverDrive comme relais avec 2 petits câbles! Ne rigolez pas, ça marche!!!
Bon comptez une 1/2 heures pour réinstaller Tiger et une heure pour tout récupérer de mon G3.
La réactivité du G5 est excellente!.... Mais je viens de loin... Pour aller au moins aussi loin, à moins que dans trois ou quatre ans il existe quelque chose dont je ne rêve même pas maintenant, un FANTASME.

Pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé de choquant (même pas Mail), c'est vrai que Tiger ne dépayse pas du tout par-rapport à Panther.

Mademoiselle, Madame, Monsieur, posez-vos questions.


----------



## Kilian2 (18 Mai 2005)

Génial ton aquisition alors il carbure !


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

Oui,DA!!! Même le nouveau modem, il accepte le V92, j'ai enfin droit à 36000 ou 37333 au lieu de 28800!


----------



## damva (18 Mai 2005)

hello

tu k'as commandé sur le site d'apple ? as tu eu une remise ? car il me propose avec l'apple store 90 euros de remise, et j'hésite... autrement je souhaite acquérir la même config que toi. 
je vais donc suivre tes impressions pas à pas...
dis nous en plus !!!!


----------



## damva (18 Mai 2005)

oups , j'ai oublié : ta mémoire est en deux slots ?


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

damva a dit:
			
		

> oups , j'ai oublié : ta mémoire est en deux slots ?


 Je l'ai commandé sur l'AppleStore avec la remise des 6% pour adhérents FNAC, et la mémoire et en 2 barrettes, pour les impressions pas à pas j'espère pouvoir être objectif...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Question bateau pour un imac : le bruit ?


----------



## newjack (18 Mai 2005)

... Et encore une question flottante : Tu fais comment pour commander sur l'AS avec tes -6% Fnac ? Ya un endroit réservé pour y entrer ton numéro adhérant sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Question bateau pour un imac : le bruit ?



Un léger bruit de ventilateur


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> ... Et encore une question flottante : Tu fais comment pour commander sur l'AS avec tes -6% Fnac ? Ya un endroit réservé pour y entrer ton numéro adhérant sur l'Apple Store ?


 Par téléphone tu demandes au vendeur son email pour lui envoyer la copie de ta carte en cours de validité


----------



## vinflash (18 Mai 2005)

J'ai idem que toi depuis quelques jours(ImacG5), belle machine en vérité (écran,confort?). Seul bémol, les ventilos un peu trop présent après quelque temps d'utilisation. Et là, la solution miracle : une carte à jouer glisser dans sa longueur, dans la fente d'aération de l'imac. En partant de la droite, face à l'écran, la faire coulisser de 6,5 cm vers la gauche. Ca a pour effet de dévier la soufflerie et le bruit est attenué de moitié!! 
Certains préconisent un scotch, mais le mieux serait de démonter le bouclier arrière et de faire la manip de l'intérieur.
Si ton budget te le permet n'hésite pas à rajouter un module de ram (crucial bon rapport qulité-prix, envoi ultra rapide - de 48 H)
Enjoy your Imac!


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Par téléphone tu demandes au vendeur son email pour lui envoyer la copie de ta carte en cours de validité



La j'ai pas tout compris. Comment peut on profiter de la remise FNAC en achetant sur l'Apple Store.. Je parle pas de la procédure, mais du principe


----------



## newjack (18 Mai 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses. Confirmé pour les -6 par l'opérateur du Store qui ne m'a d'ailleurs même pas demandé de justificatifs   

Ma configuration : iMac 20 + 512 Mo de ram (donc bus  de 128) + AppleCare et le tout avec réduction adhérent Fnac


----------



## eTeks (18 Mai 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Confirmé pour les -6 par l'opérateur du Store qui ne m'a d'ailleurs même pas demandé de justificatifs


J'imagine qu'obtenir les -6% après coup relève du doux rêve. Dégouté de la vie. 
Et moi qui attends toujours ma machine, commandé le 4/5 comme Ambrine...


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses. Confirmé pour les -6 par l'opérateur du Store qui ne m'a d'ailleurs même pas demandé de justificatifs
> 
> Ma configuration : iMac 20 + 512 Mo de ram (donc bus  de 128) + AppleCare et le tout avec réduction adhérent Fnac


 Ben NON, il faut 2 barrettes IDENTIQUES pour en bénéficier, soit 2*256, 2*512, 2*1GO et maintenant la nouvelle option 2*750


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine qu'obtenir les -6% après coup relève du doux rêve. Dégouté de la vie.
> Et moi qui attends toujours ma machine, commandé le 4/5 comme Ambrine...


 tu as pu faire ma manip sur le post nouveaux iMAcs/eMacs


----------



## damva (18 Mai 2005)

merci pour les infos sur les -6%, je tel demain pour savoir ce qu'il en est.... (-131 euros ! je vais dépoussierer ma carte fnac...)


----------



## ambrine (18 Mai 2005)

vinflash a dit:
			
		

> J'ai idem que toi depuis quelques jours(ImacG5), belle machine en vérité (écran,confort?). Seul bémol, les ventilos un peu trop présent après quelque temps d'utilisation. Et là, la solution miracle : une carte à jouer glisser dans sa longueur, dans la fente d'aération de l'imac. En partant de la droite, face à l'écran, la faire coulisser de 6,5 cm vers la gauche. Ca a pour effet de dévier la soufflerie et le bruit est attenué de moitié!!
> Certains préconisent un scotch, mais le mieux serait de démonter le bouclier arrière et de faire la manip de l'intérieur.
> Si ton budget te le permet n'hésite pas à rajouter un module de ram (crucial bon rapport qulité-prix, envoi ultra rapide - de 48 H)
> Enjoy your Imac!


 Ca marche vraiment super !!!! Je suis scotché!!!


----------



## eTeks (18 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> tu as pu faire ma manip sur le post nouveaux iMAcs/eMacs


Non mon numéro ne marche toujours pas sur TNT ; par http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ça marche, mais rien de nouveau de ce côté-là. 

C'est sympa le clavier / souris sans fil ? J'espère que les batteries ne s'épuisent pas trop vite...


----------



## ambrine (19 Mai 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa le clavier / souris sans fil ? J'espère que les batteries ne s'épuisent pas trop vite...




OH que oui!!! Pour les batteries je ferais un point dans un mois, parce-que làje n'en ai aucune idée


----------



## ambrine (19 Mai 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> La j'ai pas tout compris. Comment peut on profiter de la remise FNAC en achetant sur l'Apple Store.. Je parle pas de la procédure, mais du principe



C'est commercial évidemment, tu trouveras les explications Apple en bas de la première page du Store, il y a une rubrique "Pourquoi acheté sur l'AppleStore?"


----------



## fabulousfab (19 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> C'est commercial évidemment, tu trouveras les explications Apple en bas de la première page du Store, il y a une rubrique "Pourquoi acheté sur l'AppleStore?"



Je suis allé voir, je n'ai rien trouvé qui parle d'une réduction pour les adhérents Fnac...

A mon avis, la politique actuelle d'Apple doit consister à attribuer facilement des réductions aux personnes qui en font la demande (tout en restant dans la limite "raisonnable" des 6% accordés aux enseignants / étudiants), afin de booster leurs ventes, non ?


----------



## mandrax_fr (19 Mai 2005)

J'ai recu mon iMac 20" lundi dernier, et j'ai comparé avec mon ancien iMac G5 20" RevA pour le bruit des ventilos...

Conclusion : ya pas photo le REVB ventile en continu tandis que le revA est silencieux pour une utilisation standard, les ventilos tournent certes mais à très bas régime vu que le son emis par ces derniers est quasimment inaudible. J'ai contacté le SAV Apple, ils ont enregistré mon problème et mon redirigé vers un Apple Center (Alis informatique) pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire.

Est ce un défaut de série sur les 20" ?


----------



## pmeignie (19 Mai 2005)

Salut ,

 Avec  version tourne ton rev A?

Il y a une une modification du controle des ventilos avec la 3.8 et la 3.9 .Cette modif est aussi présente sous tiger.
Mon REv A était aussi silencieux pour les "petites" tâches sous X.3.7 mais une fois en route (jeu réseau ou encodage) les ventilos ne s'arretaient plus .
Depuis que je suis sous Tiger , ils démarrent beaucoup plus vite (pour des taches minimes) mais ralentissent très vite aussi .

Je me demande si ta difference de fonctionnement des ventilos n'est pas la conséquence d'une autre version d'OS plutôt que du nouveau REv B.

Philippe


----------



## mandrax_fr (19 Mai 2005)

le dernier OS que j'ai eu sur mon RevA était Mac OS X 10.4, avant cela j'ai eu Panther. Et niveau bruit des ventilos je n'ai pas constaté de différence suite à mon passage sous Tiger.


----------



## ambrine (19 Mai 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir, je n'ai rien trouvé qui parle d'une réduction pour les adhérents Fnac...
> 
> A mon avis, la politique actuelle d'Apple doit consister à attribuer facilement des réductions aux personnes qui en font la demande (tout en restant dans la limite "raisonnable" des 6% accordés aux enseignants / étudiants), afin de booster leurs ventes, non ?



Des prix attractifs, tous les jours :
Nous attachons une importance toute particulière au fait de savoir vous proposer des offres attractives. Si vous trouvez un produit Apple, matériel ou logiciel, moins cher dans un autre magasin, nous nous alignons sur ce prix. Offre soumise à conditions. 

Tu trouveras là toute la politique d'ajustement de prix, pas de réduction si moins de 15¤, etc.


----------



## ambrine (20 Mai 2005)

J'ai fait un premier jet, 185 avec 10.4 et performance processeur au maximum.


----------



## eTeks (21 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un premier jet, 185 avec 10.4 et performance processeur au maximum.


Pareil pour le mien arrivé hier. 
Me voilà à mon tour sur mon nouvel iMac G5 avec quelques photos pour calmer l'impatience de ceux qui attendent leur commande.

La boîte fermée (notez qu'elle rétrécit modèle après modèle) :



puis ouverte :


Ouverture du boîtier pour mettre les barrettes de mémoire (2 Go achetés chez MacWay) :


Et finalement, l'iMac G5 à côté de son remplacent (un iMac G4), pendant le transfert des comptes (attention, même si le temps indiqué initialement est faux, il faut bien compter 2 heures pour iMac G4 de 80 Go rempli) :



Une fois le transfert terminé, j'ai d'abord trouvé que la nouvelle machine ramait comme pas possible. Après un petit tour dans le Moniteur d'activité, je me suis rendu compte que c'était FaxSTF (rapatrié de l'iMac G4) qui pompait une bonne partie de la CPU, et je me suis donc empressé de le supprimer (en plus FaxSTF est inutile puisque la fonction Fax est incluse dans Mac OS X maintenant).
Depuis, tout marche impeccablement. 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## ambrine (21 Mai 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Depuis, tout marche impeccablement.
> Bonne journée à tous.



A enfin des bonnes nouvelles!!   

Je suis content pour toi!!!


----------



## tornade13 (21 Mai 2005)

Question pour eTeks

En comparaison avec l'iMac G4, qu'en pense tu en général ?


----------



## danykaffee (22 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> OH que oui!!! Pour les batteries je ferais un point dans un mois, parce-que làje n'en ai aucune idée



J'ai une souris BT Apple. Les piles d'origine ont dû tenir 2 à 3 mois. J'ai remplacé par des piles rechargeables haut de gamme, et là, ça tient environ 1 mois... J'utilise ma machine tous les jours en usage "maison" (les soirs et le WE), ce qui n'est pas si intensif que ça...

Bref : à choisir, je reviendrai au filaire la prochaine fois.


----------



## eTeks (22 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> En comparaison avec l'iMac G4, qu'en pense tu en général ?


Par rapport à un iMac G4 1 GHz 17', c'est nettement plus fluide mais comment dire... je trouve que ça ne saute pas tant que ça aux yeux, car le G4 était finalement déjà une bonne machine.
Enfin au passage j'y gagne aussi une machine plus silencieuse, un superbe écran 20', un disque plus gros, un graveur Double Layer, Tiger, iLife 05 et moins de fils qui traînent.


----------



## Kr!st0f (23 Mai 2005)

Même en y mettant la meilleure volonté possible un iMac G5 fera toujours plus de bruit qu'un iMac G4, je pense que tu t'emballes un peu vite en disant le contraire


----------



## eTeks (23 Mai 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Même en y mettant la meilleure volonté possible un iMac G5 fera toujours plus de bruit qu'un iMac G4, je pense que tu t'emballes un peu vite en disant le contraire


Ayant eu les deux machines, je maintiens que mon iMac G4 était un peu plus bruyant mais que leur bruit est différent. Celui du G5 est disons plus... original !


----------



## crecre74 (23 Mai 2005)

salut,
sur 1 tout autre truc, j'ai lu que tu cherchais il y a quelque temps 1 adaptateur secteur PA-215 pour ton disque dur externe silver drive. j'ai le même problème que toi. il m'a lâché et je n'en trouve pas d'autre!! tu aurais des pistes?? 
merci.


----------



## crecre74 (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était par rapport à 1 message d'ambrine...


----------



## Kr!st0f (23 Mai 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Ayant eu les deux machines, je maintiens que mon iMac G4 était un peu plus bruyant mais que leur bruit est différent. Celui du G5 est disons plus... original !



J'en conclue donc que tu as un iMac G4 bruyant


----------



## eTeks (23 Mai 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'en conclue donc que tu as un iMac G4 bruyant


Probablement. J'ai l'impression qu'il était moins bruyant au départ.


----------



## floflo8 (23 Mai 2005)

INSTALLATION
J'ai fait trois partitions sur le DD, une pour Tiger, une pour les fichiers multimédia, une pour décharger les films du camescope ou les DVD pour les travailler sous iMovie. Je n'aime pas mélanger gros fichiers finis avec petits fichiers sans cesse en mouvement.... Non, vraiment j'aime pas...



Bonjour,

Je suis un tout nouveau switcheur et je viens de recevoir mon 20' et j'aurais une question stupide : comment as-tu fait pour partionner ton disque dur ? je pense qu'il fait d'abord le formater, réinstaller le système et ensuite le partionner non ? A moins qu'avec le système préinstallé on puisse le partionner directement ?


----------



## ambrine (23 Mai 2005)

floflo8 a dit:
			
		

> INSTALLATION
> J'ai fait trois partitions sur le DD, une pour Tiger, une pour les fichiers multimédia, une pour décharger les films du camescope ou les DVD pour les travailler sous iMovie. Je n'aime pas mélanger gros fichiers finis avec petits fichiers sans cesse en mouvement.... Non, vraiment j'aime pas...
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...




Salut,
1) Allumer l'iMac sur le système préinstallé sur le DD interne
2) Introduire le DVD Tiger N°1
3) Eteindre l'iMac
4) Avant le "Bong" du redémarrage tenir appuyer la touche "C" du clavier pour démarrer sue le DVD ou CD
5) le programme d'installation se lance
6) avant de choisir ce qui se passe au centre de l'écran, monter dans la barre de menu et choisir "utilitaire" et sous-menu "utilitaire disque"
7) sélectionner le disque interne et choisir "partitionner" (pas besoin de l'effacer avant)

Voilà, je ne pense pas avoir oublier qqchose pour cette première partie.

Ensuite une fois les partitions créées, quitter Utilitaire et reprendre l'installation, n'oublier pas de regarder les boutons "Personnaliser" pour enlever les langues inutiles et les drivers d'imprimantes non utilisés.


----------



## floflo8 (23 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 1) Allumer l'iMac sur le système préinstallé sur le DD interne
> 2) Introduire le DVD Tiger N°1
> 3) Eteindre l'iMac
> ...


 


Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Mai 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'en conclue donc que tu as un iMac G4 bruyant



Pareil.. car moi mon G4 je l'entends pas du tout. Il serait arreté ça serait presque pareil!


----------



## ambrine (31 Mai 2005)

Je viens d'installer 10.4.1 qu'un ami m'a téléchargé (même avec le V92, c'est gros 37.7 Mo :rateau: )

Grosses sueurs froides au redémarrage: ventilos à fond, à fond à fond!!! petite roue tourne sans fin  
au bout de 5-7m bouton d'alimentation

BONG re-ventilos à fond, 5m écran bleu bloqué :mouais:    :rateau: 
re-bouton d'alim

BONG écran utilisateur en 3m    :love:  :love:   

une petite réparation des autorisations, quelques erreurs (5-6).

Maintenant tout va bien!.......
Xbench 190.69 (un peu mieux)

C'est flippant les ventilos à fond, je comprends maintenant ceux qui ont des problèmes avec.


----------



## cheb (13 Juin 2005)

Alut,

Cela met l'eau ou la bave à la bouche vos posts .... espérant refourger mon pc, je m'apprête à acheter un imac après que mon petit ibook m'ait converti à Apple ... de surcroit qu'étant à l'étranger outre le 6 % de la Fnac, je peux avoir 14 % de détaxe soit ... 20 % de remise, intéréssant non ? ;-)

Donc le 20 pouce m'intéresse mais une petite question : as-tu essayer la vidéo ambrine ? Cad rapidité de la finalisation d'un film ? Est-ce rapide ? peux tu vraiment utiliser final cut sans pbm ?

Merci


----------



## ambrine (13 Juin 2005)

Désolé, moi je travaillerai sur iMovies, mais la saison s'accélère donc rien avant le mois de septembre.


----------



## Lodoss (22 Juin 2005)

Salut à vous tous,

ça y est j'ai commandé mon iMac 20" hier  , délai 6 à 8 jours, auparavant j'étais passé par un revendeur mais au bout de 3 semaines il n'avait toujours rien reçu :mouais:   alors annulation de la commande et passage sur l'apple store.

Bon question pratique, avez-vous partitionné ou pas, j'avoue que je ne sais pas quoi faire, si je partitionne, j'ai toujours peur de ne pas faire une partition suffisament grande  , je fais pas mal de photos et vidéo, du coup j'ai plutôt envie de laisser le DD tel quel avec ses 250 Go mais vos conseils pourront me faire changer d'avis peut-être.


----------



## White star (24 Juin 2005)

C'est pas juste !!! Vous me faites bavez. Et dire que je doit attendre noël pour l'avoir    :hein:
En attendant je vais passer le temps avec le ibook g4 que ma mere va acheter ( d'ailleur bien moin puissant que le imac G5 mais plus cher ........   
Je veux un Imac g5  :love:


----------



## ambrine (24 Juin 2005)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Salut à vous tous,
> 
> ça y est j'ai commandé mon iMac 20" hier  , délai 6 à 8 jours, auparavant j'étais passé par un revendeur mais au bout de 3 semaines il n'avait toujours rien reçu :mouais:   alors annulation de la commande et passage sur l'apple store.
> 
> Bon question pratique, avez-vous partitionné ou pas, j'avoue que je ne sais pas quoi faire, si je partitionne, j'ai toujours peur de ne pas faire une partition suffisament grande  , je fais pas mal de photos et vidéo, du coup j'ai plutôt envie de laisser le DD tel quel avec ses 250 Go mais vos conseils pourront me faire changer d'avis peut-être.



Salut,

je ne sais pas quoi te dire de plus que ce que j'ai écrit plus haut...Je crois qu'il faut partitionner pour des raisons simples: si on crée beaucoup de nouveaux gros fichiers et qu'ils se transforment en autre chose, alors l'espace sur le DD va ressembler à un gigantesque gruyère, avec des morceaux de fichiers partouts, je préfère avoir un espace de travail et quand le résultat est obtenu alors je vais le stocker dans un endrois plus définitif.

Le problème de la place est devenu un faux problème, mon iMac G3 était livré avec 20 Go mon G5 avec 250 Go, une multiplication par 10 en moins de cinq ans. Le G3 possède depuis 2 ans un 120 Go, dans cinq ans j'aurais 1 To dans mon G5 actuel!.... Je crois que je ne graverais pour moi pratiquement plus rien à l'avenir, je garderai tout sur DD. De plus Spotlight m'indexe tout ça sans soucis.


----------



## Lodoss (29 Juin 2005)

Ca y est j'ai la boi-boite oh qu'il est beau :love: 
Mais je suis au boulot (j'ai appelé TNT pour qu'il me le livre sur le lieu de travail, à la place de la maison ou j'y étais pas  )  donc je ne peux rien faire pour le moment .

Je l'ai simplement déballé pour voir si tout y était et je me suis fait peur car je ne voyais pas de DVD ni de doc iLife dans le carton.

J'ai appelé Apple et ils m'ont dit que iLife était dans les dvd d'installation de Tiger. ouf

Pouvez vous me confirmer quand même cette assertion


----------



## ambrine (29 Juin 2005)

Ben OUI!.....


----------



## Lodoss (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Bon j'ai enfin pu installer la Bête, et ......................................effectivement il est un peu bruyant, j'ai bien dis un peu, en tout cas bcp plus que mon ancien iMac DV400 que je n'entendais que lorsque je le sortais d'une veille profonde  

Un copain qui a un iMac G5 20" 1,8 m'a dit que le sien était silencieux comme une carpe sous Panther et que depuis qu'il a installé Tiger il est devenu bruyant.  

Le fautif serait-il donc Tiger et non nos Machines.......

Sinon que du bonheur, mais j'ai pas tout testé hier


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Oui,DA!!! Même le nouveau modem, il accepte le V92, j'ai enfin droit à 36000 ou 37333 au lieu de 28800!


Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que Bilbo qui utilisait encore un modem rtc


----------



## dakar (30 Juin 2005)

Ambrine, STP, pourrais-tu m'éclairer un peu : c'est quoi, cà :
Xbench 190.69    
??
merci


----------



## ambrine (30 Juin 2005)

dakar a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi, cà: Xbench 190.69    ?? merci



Salut,

c'est simple, xbench  est un programme d'évaluation de la puissance d'un ordinateur, il prend en compte un certain nombre de fonction qu'il mesure, et en fait une moyenne en pondérant les différents résultats.
Il est possible ensuite de faire remonter le résultat sur le site pour le comparer avec d'autres machines.
Il est sans doute pas exact, mais c'est un bon indicateur quand même. Mon G3 a un résultat de 40....


----------



## ambrine (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que Bilbo qui utilisait encore un modem rtc


 Bien sûr que non mon lapin!!!!


----------



## Ycare (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour bonjour, à défaut qu'on m'éclaire sur mon switch, j'aurais une question au sujet du dernier IMac G5 :

Est ce que, boosté en Ram et en HDD, cette machine peut faire office de station de travail sérieuse ? (Je sais le Power Mac est bien, mais trop puissant et trop cher pour ce que je fais, cad : 3D, Montage Vidéo, Post-Prod et tout cela NON en entreprise).

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une différence au niveau de la carte graphique elle a une Ati 9600 (9700 pour le PB), est ce suffisant pour des applications un peu gourmandes ?
Par contre j'ai vu aussi que la ram est plus rapide sur l'IMac (DDR400 contre DDR333 sur PB).  


Donc bref, est ce un bonne station de travail non mobile qui pourrait rivaliser (voire mieux) avec un PB mais, lui, mobile ?

Merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour bonjour, à défaut qu'on m'éclaire sur mon switch, j'aurais une question au sujet du dernier IMac G5 :
> 
> Est ce que, boosté en Ram et en HDD, cette machine peut faire office de station de travail sérieuse ? (Je sais le Power Mac est bien, mais trop puissant et trop cher pour ce que je fais, cad : 3D, Montage Vidéo, Post-Prod et tout cela NON en entreprise).
> 
> ...


Si la mobilité n'est pas une necessité.... Imac G5 sans hésiter !!!  Moins cher, plus puissant, confort de l'écran... pour de la vidéo faut pas se priver!


----------

